# Bookcliffs Rifle Deer



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Ok guys, my brother drew Bookcliffs Rifle deer. I have spent a ton of time down there but 99% of it has been leading up tot he muzzy elk and deer hunt. So I know the unit really well where the elk and deer are up to the end of September. I have some ideas where they will be during the rifle hunt but wanted to reach out and see if any one had any tips on where to look during that time of year, the hunt starts on Oct 19.

It is the North tag.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

sent a pm.


-DallanC


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

DallanC said:


> sent a pm.
> 
> -DallanC


Thanks Dallan!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

North or south tag?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Find Karma's Noggin.............


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Critter said:


> North or south tag?


North Tag


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

RM,
Reed post 5 ten times.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> Find Karma's Noggin.............


Read and memorized, trying to figure it out. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One thing to remember about the Book Cliff deer herd is that they are fair weather deer. If there is a good rainstorm or even snow in September they will be headed off of the top, and it doesn't take very long for them to get to their winter ground. 

With the north tag it eliminates my favorite hunting areas for the bigger bucks. However it opens up a lot of country for you. If you start up on top and don't see very many bucks or even does for that matter start moving north. The last time we were down there for the general deer hunt 90% of the bucks were 10-12 miles north of the Divide Road up on top, and they were in full rut mode.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Look very, very low. To the point where the juniper's stop growing. Then work your way a little higher until you find the deer. Probably won't need to go very far.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

As has been mentioned previously the deer tend to migrate early, between the muzzleloader and rifle seasons. 

A friend and I were out there several years back for the rifle hunt. We camped on top at about 7500ft elevation. We had a couple frustrating days early on exploring up from camp and found very, very few deer in locations above 7k elevation. If I were to go out there for the rifle hunt again I wouldn't waste any time above 7k, I'd start looking about 66-6800ft and work my way down. 

You'll know when you hit that magic elevation because you'll go from seeing no/few deer to bunches.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Awesome info, thanks a bunch everyone.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Find Karma's Noggin.............


lol. I remember you telling me about the spot, but could never find it exactly!

Fun hunt. Great country. Lots of deer. If you see a 24" four point - drop the hammer.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Seen lots of Bucks down by seep ridge road back in 2001, seen lots of 4X4 Bucks in the 22" range after passing on about 28 bucks I finally seen one that was closer to 25" tall with some nice eye guards I didn't hesitate and put the cross hairs on him and took him home and like Sawsman mentioned if you see a nice 24" Buck that gets your heart pumping think twice about passing on him, majority of the bigger bucks stay put up high or near the Colorado border and don't come down until the snow brings them down and that usually after the hunts end, good luck


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Who is pulling the trigger on this book's buck (back tine does split, its a 4x4 w/ eyeguards). Who's holding out for something bigger?










-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

DallanC said:


> Who is pulling the trigger on this book's buck (back tine does split, its a 4x4 w/ eyeguards). Who's holding out for something bigger?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems to be above average harvest. People would probably be surprised what average harvest is on a lot of LE units.

Social media has the average for everything at 190"+ and 365"+.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That one would be hard to pass up. But I have seen better out there in the Books. 

It all depends on if you are willing to eat tag soup looking for a better one.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> That one would be hard to pass up. But I have seen better out there in the Books.


Thats why its a fun picture and question.

Everyone goes out there with the hope of having that 30" nontypical standing broadside at 100 yards... but then reality sets in and you have a 26" buck like this standing at 40 yards blinking at you. People get itchy trigger fingers.

The year this one was taken, I know 4 people who ate tag soup in there the books.

-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

DallanC said:


> Who is pulling the trigger on this book's buck (back tine does split, its a 4x4 w/ eyeguards). Who's holding out for something bigger?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would be pulling the trigger!!!!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

While I know that there are better deer like I said that one would be hard to pass up. 

I screwed up on two buck that both of them would of gone over 180-190 a few years ago on the muzzle loader. I had them both at 30 yards but all I could see of the smaller one was it's head. On hindsight I should of just shot him in the head and then pieced it back together. 

The area that I saw those bucks always holds one or two in the magical 200" range, that is until someone spooks them out and they head right into a deep dark canyon that I hunted way back when the Books was a general season tag.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

I would drop the hammer on him! he is a bit wider then the one I shot, but he is nice and cemetric and tall similar to the one I harvested and his fronts don't have crab claws! nice Buck. every year at the Books there are only a few 30" bucks or nice non typical's that are harvested and just like DallanC mentioned there are a lot of hunters that hold out and end up with tag soup I have a friend that drew the rifle hunt north tag he passed on some nice bucks but wanted that 30" last day of the hunt he shot a small framed 3x3 just to fill his tag, it made for some good steaks and jerky but no wall mounter.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah, I would tell my bro to drop the hammer on that guy.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

pollo70 said:


> I would drop the hammer on him! he is a bit wider then the one I shot, but he is nice and cemetric and tall similar to the one I harvested and his fronts don't have crab claws! nice Buck. every year at the Books there are only a few 30" bucks or nice non typical's that are harvested and just like DallanC mentioned there are a lot of hunters that hold out and end up with tag soup I have a friend that drew the rifle hunt north tag he passed on some nice bucks but wanted that 30" last day of the hunt he shot a small framed 3x3 just to fill his tag, it made for some good steaks and jerky but no wall mounter.


Would love to see your buck!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

RandomElk16 said:


> Would love to see your buck!


I am with him, Let's see it!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Who is pulling the trigger on this book's buck (back tine does split, its a 4x4 w/ eyeguards). Who's holding out for something bigger?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I'll play along. With all the points I have. There's no way I'd shot that buck until the last hours of the last day. Although it is a very nice looking buck and would look good on someone's wall. I'm just guessing that I'd have a different buck that would be higher on my hit list to chase.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Since your playing along I want to switch it up on you because I’m curious what your response will be. With your prowess in deer hunting - and a lot of points spent on the book cliffs, despite your best efforts this is the best buck you see. 

Does this buck die? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> I'm just guessing that I'd have a different buck that would be higher on my hit list to chase.


The problem with the Bookcliffs is you could have your target hit list, but at some point either during or usually before the hunt, those deer migrate... and its *amazing *to watch. All your scouting is worthless at that point, as your "hit list" deer might sleep at one spot one night and be 15 miles away the next.

-DallanC


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

3arabians said:


> Since your playing along I want to switch it up on you because I'm curious what your response will be. With your prowess in deer hunting - and a lot of points spent on the book cliffs, despite your best efforts this is the best buck you see.
> 
> Does this buck die?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been in that situation many times in the past and have eaten a lot of tag soup. Now days if I feel I could use some meat, then I'll shoot a younger buck on the last day.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> The problem with the Bookcliffs is you could have your target hit list, but at some point either during or usually before the hunt, those deer migrate... and its *amazing *to watch. All your scouting is worthless at that point, as your "hit list" deer might sleep at one spot one night and be 15 miles away the next.
> 
> -DallanC


I know what you mean, I've hunted migrating herds many times. In that case, I'll set a standard of what type of buck I saw on the summer range and then try to equal it in the fall on the winter range. If that's the best buck I could find on the summer range, then that's the type of buck I would be targeting in the fall.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Raptorman said:


> I am with him, Let's see it!


I cant figure out how to download the pic, can u please show me the steps and I will try to post it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

This is the guy (one in back) we spotted the evening before the hunt started we wanted to target. Hard to tell from that angle but its a 6x8. Had small stickers all over it. Really wanted to run into him again but he disappeared. Not as wide as the other buck I previously posted... and has that crappy weak rear tine genetic so prevalent in the books.










Not the biggest deer in that unit, but its alot of fun to hunt.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I think people can guess how the first buck story ended... lol










Amusingly my wife shot an even bigger buck the next year on a GE unit.

-DallanC


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Raptorman said:


> I am with him, Let's see it!


Here is my Bookcliffs Buck.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Nice Buck! DallenC


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Nothing wrong with that buck, Pollo!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Raptorman said:


> I am with him, Let's see it!


Harvested this 3x3 on the general season rifle hunt 2yrs ago Box Elder Unit.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Raptorman said:


> Nothing wrong with that buck, Pollo!


Thanks.. like I mentioned after passing on 28 smaller Bucks I seen him and he was the one.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Well... we are headed down Wednesday afternoon. Excited to get down there and see what we can turn up. Looks like the weather will be warm and dry, so we will see how this affects the deer. Should be a great time regardless. If anyone has any last second advice I am all ears. Good luck to everyone else this weekend.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Hunt low.

I was there for the spike hunt and saw very few deer and only 2 bucks. A huge 2pt and another one that I couldn't see too well just before dark as he crossed the road.

This was up on the top east and west of East Canyon and the Divide Road

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Critter said:


> Hunt low.
> 
> I was there for the spike hunt and saw very few deer and only 2 bucks. A huge 2pt and another one that I couldn't see too well just before dark as he crossed the road.
> 
> ...


Cool, thanks Critter


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Do you have the north or south tag?

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Never mind I remember that you have the north tag

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah, North tag. Lots of area to hunt so we have identified a bunch of areas to check out and are hoping the couple days we have before opening day will be fruitful in turning up some bucks.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Just spent a week out there.
Lowest deer numbers Ive seen since they closed it back in 1995


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

*Success*

Okay guys, sorry for the delay in following up on the hunt. I had to go straight out of town for work after getting back and am just now getting caught up. We had a good time, but honestly I was surprised at how few bucks we saw. I have been down there a lot and this is by far the fewest deer we have ever seen. It was super dry down there, so I am sure that was part of it. The deer seemed to be concentrated around water. 
We got down there late Sunday night and with all the people camped on Indian Ridge Road, I thought I was back up on Monte. That is to be expected though, given they give out almost 200 tags. We spent the next couple days driving around and saw a decent amount of deer, but not quite what we expected. 
Opening day came and we saw a few smaller bucks but nothing to get us excited. We were still having a good time though, as it was my bro, dad, bro in law, and nephew all there. That night was more of the same, tried to find other places and spots to spot some deer. He passed some smaller 3 point but I could tell he was getting a little antsy. 
The next morning, we went to a completely different area, we ended up spotting a good buck and had a plan in play to get him on it. As we started making our play, we realized last minute that the deer was very close to Res land and to get the deer out we would have to go through it. We decided it wasn't worth it and let him live. 
That afternoon, we decided to go look at an area we had seen a couple decent bucks the day before the opener. Nothing was out walking around, so we decided to make a push. The first spot didn't turn anything up and we were about to leave and try another area. As we were driving out, I told my bro to stop and we will push back to the main road from where we were. It turned into a good plan and a half hour or so into our push we hear a single shot and a definite thud of a hit. We made our way to the shot and sure enough there my brother was with a dead deer. The deer probably wasn't what we had thought of when we found out he drew the tag. But, it is his biggest to date and the whole crew was there, he also was able to take it with our grandpa's gun, who had passed not quite a year before the hunt started. 
Another highlight of the hunt was the day before the opener. While watch a big clearing, we were just about to drive away when my brother says, "What is that white thing?" I told him it was probably just a horse. We put the bino's up anyways and holy crap, there was antlers on this horse. As we looked closer we could tell this was a white elk. We were able to get the spotter up and start filming in time for him to walk into view and we got a pretty good video of him. I took a couple still as well just in time for him to disappear. I never thought I would ever see anything like this. I don't think he is a full albino, because he didn't have red eyes or whatever but there is no doubt he isn't your normal elk. He has a pretty dang nice rack as well. 
The F&G guys on the way out were pretty excited about him as well. Maybe I shouldn't be post it up and put a target on this guy, but he has been a live for a long time, as evidence of his size. So I figure if he has made it this long, he should be good for a while longer. What do you guys think?


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

I'll try to get more pics posted, the others aren't working for some reason.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats to your brother! Pretty neat picture of the white elk!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Congrats to the hunter. 

We were out there on the spike elk hunt and found a white spike. We were set up to get him opening morning but another hunter who had been watching him got to him first. 

They are quite unique to see in the wild. I wonder if that bull that you saw was the papa of the one that we saw?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I'd shoot that bull. Very cool! 

Congrats on the buck too.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Here is another pic


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Critter said:


> Congrats to the hunter.
> 
> We were out there on the spike elk hunt and found a white spike. We were set up to get him opening morning but another hunter who had been watching him got to him first.
> 
> They are quite unique to see in the wild. I wonder if that bull that you saw was the papa of the one that we saw?


Yeah, it definitely could be! That's kind of crazy there was another out there.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The probllem in the Bookcliffs is wild horses. Theres now so many of them they have destroyed the winter range for deer and elk.

BAD SITUATION.......!
Deer numbers are in the dirt and dropping.
I wouldn't be surprised to see it cloused again.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

I agree, Goof, the horses are out of control. Something really needs to be done or I am afraid you are right on about the deer and elk.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

It seems weird to me, we've had a couple books hunts now... I've never seen an Elk, Bison or Horse in the bookcliffs. Always see lots of deer though.

-DallanC


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Super cool white bull!
And congrats on the successful deer hunt as well.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

that white bull is very cool :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice! glad you guys had a good time.

Cool elk. 8)


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> It seems weird to me, we've had a couple books hunts now... I've never seen an Elk, Bison or Horse in the bookcliffs. Always see lots of deer though.
> 
> -DallanC


Really? Every time I've been down there the horse's are just off the pavement. Elk seem to be all over the place as well. Took a few days but we ran into a herd of Bison West of the Seep Road then two days later found another herd.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

^^^^^[[this^^^[

When we pulled camp out, came off Seep Ridge.
Saw over 200 wild horses from Monument Ridge down to the Kings Well turn off.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

muddydogs said:


> Really? Every time I've been down there the horse's are just off the pavement. Elk seem to be all over the place as well. Took a few days but we ran into a herd of Bison West of the Seep Road then two days later found another herd.


Yep really. Not at all questioning those that are seeing them... its just weird I've never run into them. Last time out there for my wifes hunt, we came across fresh elk tracks. That's the closest I've come.

-DallanC


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

I need to give another thanks to Dallan, Sawsman, goofy, and many others wo reached out with help on this hunt! I was sad when it was over. 

I had been putting my wife in for this hunt, now I am wondering if we should look elsewhere or maybe the muzzy hunt. She has 9 points, so I am on the fence of what to do.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Yep really. Not at all questioning those that are seeing them... its just weird I've never run into them. Last time out there for my wifes hunt, we came across fresh elk tracks. That's the closest I've come.
> 
> -DallanC


A lot is going to depend on where you are hunting. If you are hunting from the Divide Rd north the elk are all over, if you are hunting to the south then not so much but they are there. I ran into some years ago at the bottom Bitter Ck on the south side.

The horses hang out more on the west end than over on the east, same with the bison but there were reports a couple of years ago of bison being down on the flats towards I-70 and near the Colorado border


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Raptorman said:


> I need to give another thanks to Dallan, Sawsman, goofy, and many others wo reached out with help on this hunt! I was sad when it was over.
> 
> *I had been putting my wife in for this hunt, now I am wondering if we should look elsewhere or maybe the muzzy hunt. She has 9 points, so I am on the fence of what to do.*


Yeah, same boat here. Such a fun area to hunt, but both the deer and elk herd is not where it could potentially be out there.

I'm thinking of other options as well.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Gee, us too.
On waiting periods for BOTH elk and antelope here.
I was thinking applying for archery deer Bookcliffs.

That out the window now!
Gotta look elsewhere.


----------

